# How to run Oracle 9.2 with glibc 2.3.1-r3

## ebrostig

There has been several threads on this board asking how to run Oracle 9.2 with glibc 2.3.1. The symptoms has been that the startup process takes a long time, finally erroring out with an ORA-03113, the alert.log could also report an ORA-07445 or ORA-00600 error.

We have now identified the problem and it is actually a typo in the glibc source code that resulted in the errors seen above.

We have opened a bug with the glibc development team and the fix should be in the next release of glibc. In the mean time, here is how to fix the problem:

1. Unpack the latest glibc source

```

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild unpack

```

2. Bring up the elf/dl-runtime.c file in an editor:

```

vi /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.1-r3/work/glibc-2.3.1/elf/dl-runtime.c

```

3. Replace 2 lines, line 87 and 182:

```

Change line 87 as follows:

From:          ElfW(Half) ndx = vernum[ELFW(R_SYM) (reloc->r_info) & 0x7fff];

To:           ElfW(Half) ndx = vernum[ELFW(R_SYM) (reloc->r_info)] & 0x7fff;

Change line 182 as follows:

From:               ElfW(Half) ndx = vernum[ELFW(R_SYM) (reloc->r_info) & 0x7fff];

To:                ElfW(Half) ndx = vernum[ELFW(R_SYM) (reloc->r_info)] & 0x7fff;

```

4. Compile the glibc source and install it as follows:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild qmerge

```

DISCLAIMER: Gentoo Linux and glibc 2.3.x is not supported by Oracle. No support will be given by Oracle if you choose to install Oracle under Gentoo. The fix described above may or may not break other programs. I have so far not seen any problems, but that does not mean there will be no problems. If in doubt, wait for the next official release of glibc.

(Edit: 03/07/03) Glibc 2.3.2 has fixed the problem, plz upgrade glibc if you want to run Oracle!

Erik

----------

## rizzo

Until the glibc code is fixed, could someone write a patch for the gentoo ebuild to fix these lines automatically in the src_unpack() stage of glibc?

----------

## psp

I am writing just to confirm that the above patch did indeed work for me. I am using "Gentoo Base System version 1.4.2.8", glibc-2.3.1-r2 (+patches) and gcc-3.2.1-r6.

The only other problem I had was the "Error in invoking target install of makefile $ORACLE_HOME/ctx/lib/ins_ctx.mk". This easily resolved using the install guide from  here

Thanks alot for this...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## javabug

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> Until the glibc code is fixed, could someone write a patch for the gentoo ebuild to fix these lines automatically in the src_unpack() stage of glibc?

 

I've submitted a bug report (bug #16504) and the appropriate fix (a patch and new ebuild)

----------

## deathdruid

Do we have to recompile our whole Gentoo system if we do this glibc recompile?

Thanks,

Rahul

----------

## javabug

 *deathdruid wrote:*   

> Do we have to recompile our whole Gentoo system if we do this glibc recompile?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rahul

 

No. Just simply emerge the updated glibc.  On the other hand, I've Oracle 9.2 up and running smoothly with gentoo 1.4-rc2/3 excepts the Oracle assistants (Java-based utilities: dbca or netca).  Both segfault on launch using Oracle default config (1.1.8 JRE).  If you switch it over to 1.3.1, it will sort of work but I still have some problems.

----------

## psp

Updating oracle 9.2.0.1 to 9.2.0.2 also works. But when installing the latest security fixes, using the OPatch utility, I've found that one script needs minor tweaking.

You need to change the absolute path to basename from /bin/basename to /usr/bin/basename in the script: ${ORACLE_HOME}/bin/genagtsh

 :Cool: 

----------

## rizzo

I'm trying to run TOra on a box that I've installed Oracle 9.2.0.1 client on.  It would crash when I tried to connect to my Oracle 7.3.4 hp-ux server.  The client is a gentoo 1.4 box with gcc3 and the fixed glibc (per your instructions).

gdb reveals this:

```
# gdb ./tora-mono 

GNU gdb 5.3

Copyright 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(gdb) r

Starting program: /var/tmp/portage/tora-1.3.9.2/work/tora-1.3.9.2/tora-mono 

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 10946)]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 16384 (LWP 10946)]

0x4109bd93 in ttccfpg () from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

(gdb) info stack

#0  0x4109bd93 in ttccfpg ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#1  0x4109b412 in ttcfour ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#2  0x41093c81 in ttcdrv () from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#3  0x40f6a218 in nioqwa () from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#4  0x40dbe3a0 in upirtrc ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#5  0x40e5f6b9 in fetchV7 ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#6  0x40e60416 in kpufch0 ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#7  0x40e61860 in kpufch () from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#8  0x40da2b75 in OCIStmtFetch ()

   from /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0

#9  0x0820e937 in otl_sel::first(otl_cur&, int&, int&, int&, int&, int) (

    this=0x877b074, cur=@0x877b00c, cur_row=@0x877b064, cur_size=@0x0, 

    row_count=@0x0, eof_data=@0x877b050, array_size=1) at otlv4.h:8816

#10 0x0820d51b in otl_tmpl_select_cursor<otl_exc, otl_conn, otl_cur, otl_var, otl_sel>::first() (this=0x877b000) at otlv4.h:4146

#11 0x08205826 in otl_tmpl_select_stream<otl_exc, otl_conn, otl_cur, otl_var, otl_sel, otl_oracle_date>::rewind() (this=0x877b00c) at otlv4.h:4420

#12 0x08205aac in otl_tmpl_select_stream (this=0x877b000, aoverride=0x8498dbc, 

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

    arr_size=0, sqlstm=0x8498dbc "SELECT banner FROM v$version", 

    db=@0x8732b20, implicit_select=0) at otlv4.h:4383

#13 0x081fb140 in otl_stream::open(short, char const*, otl_connect&, char const*) (this=0xbfffedc0, arr_size=1, 

    sqlstm=0x8498dbc "SELECT banner FROM v$version", db=@0x8732b20, 

    ref_cur_placeholder=0x0) at otlv4.h:13002

#14 0x081f850f in toOracleProvider::oracleConnection::version(toConnectionSub*)

    (this=0x8725398, sub=0x0) at otlv4.h:12823

#15 0x080fd8a7 in toConnection (this=0x8732398, provider=@0x0, user=@0x0, 

    password=@0x0, host=@0x0, database=@0x0, mode=@0x0, cache=true)

    at toconnection.cpp:983

#16 0x081e73f8 in toNewConnection::makeConnection() (this=0xbffff280)

    at tonewconnection.cpp:237

#17 0x081a4911 in toMain (this=0x8671cc0) at tomain.cpp:585

#18 0x08453fb3 in main (argc=1, argv=0x0) at main.cpp:219

#19 0x41b91dc4 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

Any thoughts on what might be the problem?  /opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/lib/libclntsh.so.9.0 seems to pop up a lot.  I did recompile tora after fixing glibc.  Do I need to re-install Oracle?  I had thought I didn't.

addendum I thought I'd try just sqlplus and I get this error:

```
# sqlplus report@wrong_xcede

SQL*Plus: Release 9.2.0.1.0 - Production on Thu Mar 6 10:10:41 2003

Copyright (c) 1982, 2002, Oracle Corporation.  All rights reserved.

Enter password: 

Error accessing PRODUCT_USER_PROFILE

Warning:  Product user profile information not loaded!

You may need to run PUPBLD.SQL as SYSTEM

Segmentation fault

```

I don't think I'm supposed to be asking for help in the Tips forum so split this off if you like.

----------

## ebrostig

Rizzo:

Easy! 9.2.x client CAN NOT be used to connect to a 7.3.x server.

Erik

----------

## rizzo

Ah.  I was beginning to suspect this.  I've been using a 9.0.1 client just fine on my gcc2 box.  I'll install 9.0.1 on the box and see if it works then.

edit: OK I searched around and saw some official notices.  I'll assume that 9.0.1 client will talk to 9.2.0.1 server, as that is what I'm migrating our 7.3.4 server to this year.

----------

## ebrostig

If you have access to MetaLink (metalink.oracle.com), you should look at <Note:189908.1> ALERT: Oracle9i Release 2 (9.2) Support Status and Alerts

(Just put the note number into the search box)

This note contains a link to another document which discusses connections to 7.x (Name of document: Connections from Oracle 9.2 to 7.X are Not Supported )

Hope this helps you  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## piusvii

I'm pretty new to gentoo but I'm trying to get oracle 9.2 running. I am following the http://www.puschitz.com instructions but get the following error:

Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2003-04-09_11-11-02AM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...

/tmp/OraInstall2003-04-09_11-11-02AM/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I am using glibc 2.3.1r4 so perhaps I'm having the issues that 2.3.1r3 had. There was a note that this was fixed in 2.3.2 but I can't find it in the emerge system. Any help?

----------

## piusvii

OK, I got 2.3.2 updated via emerge and re-ran the Oracle installer but got the same error message as above from (apparently) java. Any ideas?

----------

## ebrostig

Hmm, not sure why it complains about that library.

Here are the path to my copies of them:

```

/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2

/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3

```

You should have similar libraries on your system.

But why are you following those instructions as they have nothing to do with Gentoo?

All you have to do is to make sure you have created the oracle user, logged in as oracle. Then make sure you unset any JAVA related envrionement variables.

Make sure you read the installation guide for UNIX/LINUX machines that comes with the CD and basically just run runInstaller.

Nothing special about it really.

If you still get problems, post the following:

1. Output of the env command

2. Loation of your copy of libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2

Also make sure that you do env-update prior to logging in as user oracle, just to make sure you have reconfigured the environemnt correctly.

Erik

----------

## psp

 *piusvii wrote:*   

> OK, I got 2.3.2 updated via emerge and re-ran the Oracle installer but got the same error message as above from (apparently) java. Any ideas?

 

Have you emerged sys-libs/lib-compat? This is needed, I have found.

Hope this helps...

----------

## sandoz

Emerging lib-compat worked for me.  Well, to run the Java installer at least.  We'll see if I need to upgrade glibc in order to run the database when I get to that point.

Thanks psp!

----------

## taskara

any progress on the whole oracle on gentoo side?

what kernel do you guys use ?

and how tightly have you secured your box?

----------

## ebrostig

What do you mean?

If you are asking for an ebuild, just forget it.

The installation process of Oracle is not something that can be done through an ebuild, this is not your average software package. I doubt that there exist any more complex commercial software today than Oracle Enterprise Edition. Oh, forgot to mention, it consists of 3 CD's that can be downloaded. From there on, installation happens as user oracle, not as root..

I have tried to create an ebuild, but the problem is with the install process and creating and changing users during the install phase. In addition to that, you need to change several kernel parameters throug /proc/sys/kernel to accomodate the big shared memory segments that Oracle needs.

I run Oracle with both 2.4.20 and 2.5.68. The most important part is actually glibc, where I run 2.3.2 now.

Erik

----------

## taskara

yeah.. well I was sort of meaning in terms of security for a stand alone, dedicated oracle box.

I had already installed oracle on my gentoo box, but I've been informed to forget oracle on gentoo, so I guess I'll go redhat   :Confused: 

----------

## ebrostig

If you are going to use Oracle in a production environment and you pay for supoort, then you have to move to a supported platform.

Speaking of RedHat, that means RedHat AS or ES 2.1 when it comes to Oracle 9.2. Anything else means no support from Oracle.

Erik

----------

## TexanBrit

Please note that you can also get support for Suse, in fact Suse have more developers at Oracle than Red Hat.

Also documentation for installing on suse is streets ahead of RH, see http://www.suse.com/oracle

----------

## tg2003

Hi Gentoo Team,

I have downloadad the Oracle 9i installer.

When I do "runinstaller", the Universal Installer luanches and I get a nice window for a split second.  Then I lose the contents of the window expect for th upper right corner.

I can use keyboard commands and move forward, but why can't I see the whole window?

Any ideas?

I did not burn a CD...I just ran the files from my spare hard disk.

Tim

I have a screen shot I can mail out if anyone wants to see it...

----------

## ebrostig

 *tg2003 wrote:*   

> Hi Gentoo Team,
> 
> I have downloadad the Oracle 9i installer.
> 
> When I do "runinstaller", the Universal Installer luanches and I get a nice window for a split second.  Then I lose the contents of the window expect for th upper right corner.
> ...

 

I think this is related to your java environment variables. Could you remove any references to JDK_HOME, JAVA_HOME, CLASSPATH from the environment and also remove any java related directories from your PATH variable and retry.

Also, did you follow the installation instructions? 

As which user and group are you trying to install Oracle?

Erik

----------

## leon_73

Hi all,

could some of you tell how much space do I need to install just the client on my gentoo

Thanks to all.

Leo

----------

## ebrostig

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> could some of you tell how much space do I need to install just the client on my gentoo
> 
> Thanks to all.
> ...

 

I'm not sure about the exact amount of space, but why don't you spend some time reading through the Installation Guide? I know the space requirements are listed there.

(Sorry, I'm at home and I don't have the guide around here)

Erik

----------

## jbuberel

Although I am running a completely up-to-date Gentoo install (latest glibc, gcc, as well as lib-compat), I get an error during the 'Linking Oracle9i Database' step at the 77% mark:

```
Error invoking target ioracle of makefile /opt/oracle/OraHome1/rdbms/lib/ins_rdbms.mk
```

Looking at the installer log only tells me this:

```
Calling action unixActions2.2.0.6.0  make

        installMakePath = /usr/bin/make

        installMakeFileName = /opt/oracle/OraHome1/rdbms/lib/ins_rdbms.mk

        installTarget = ioracle

        undoMakeFileName =

        installArguments = ORACLE_HOME=/opt/oracle/OraHome1,

        logFile = /opt/oracle/OraHome1/install/make.log

        undoTarget =

Exception thrown from action: make

Exception Name: MakefileException

Exception String: Error in invoking target ioracle of makefile /opt/oracle/OraHome1/rdbms/lib/ins

_rdbms.mk

Exception Severity: 1

```

And looking at the make-file output log tells me this:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /opt/oracle/OraHom

e1/rdbms/lib/oracle: hidden symbol `__fixunssfdi' in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/lib

gcc.a(_fixunssfdi.oS) is referenced by DSO

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [/opt/oracle/OraHome1/rdbms/lib/oracle] Error 1

```

Google searches on varios aspects of that error message do not return any applicable results. Any thoughts/suggestions?

----------

## grrrrr

i have a problem running the database assistant:

```

oracle@blackie bin $ ./dbca

./dbca: line 125:  2870 Segmentation fault      $JRE_DIR/bin/jre -DORACLE_HOME=$OH -DJDBC_PROTOCOL=thin -mx64m -classpath $CLASSPATH oracle.sysman.assistants.dbca.Dbca $ARGUMENTS

oracle@blackie bin $

```

i've tried with both version 1 and 3 of blackdown jre 1.1.8, it keeps segfaulting  :Sad: 

any ideas?

Edit: hmm netca seems to work OK? doesn't that one use te same JRE?

Edit2: solved it, you need to set THREADS_FLAG=native

----------

## incubator

just exactly "where" are these installation instructions for oracle in gentoo (or for general linux)?

I browsed through the oracle website but since it's navigation is hectic, all I found was how to extract the files.

----------

## grrrrr

 *incubator wrote:*   

> just exactly "where" are these installation instructions for oracle in gentoo (or for general linux)?
> 
> I browsed through the oracle website but since it's navigation is hectic, all I found was how to extract the files.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=106527

----------

## redan31

Hello everyone,

 Sorry to jump into this forum but as a desperate newbie, I do have some problems in installing Oracle 9.2 in my Gentoo system (up to date). Did anybody had the following problem:

Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2004-10-26_01-26-41PM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Unable to load native library: /tmp/OraInstall2004-10-26_01-26-41PM/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so: symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

 If anybody suffered similar problem, does it have a solution? I've been reading this forum for the past couple days... And some people seem to have it up and running... Could they provide some words/info/howtos of their expertise...

 Current version of gcc (3.3.3), glibc (2.3.3), java (sun-jdk-1.4.2.05)

 My .bashrc:

 JAVA_HOME=/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05

   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/jre/javaws:/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/bin

  LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1

CLASSPATH=/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/JRE:/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/jlib:/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/rdbms/jlib:/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0/network/jlib

ORACLE_HOME=/opt/oracle/product/9.2.0

Thanks...   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## graadz

This is a known issue. You can find the workaround here. Oracle uses its own JDK and JAVA settings. If you have messed around with the Oracle scripts (assigning other JVMs or settings for instance) you probably want to restore the scripts to the original state.

So,

Login or su to oracle

```

root@boracle # su - oracle

oracle@boracle $

```

Compile the workaround.

```

oracle@boracle $ gcc -O2 -shared -o ~/libcwait.so -fpic -xc - <<EOF

#include <errno.h>

#include <sys/syscall.h>

#include <sys/types.h>

#include <sys/wait.h>

pid_t

__libc_wait (int *status)

{

  int res;

  asm volatile ("pushl %%ebx\n\t"

                "movl %2, %%ebx\n\t"

                "movl %1, %%eax\n\t"

                "int $0x80\n\t"

                "popl %%ebx"

                : "=a" (res)

                : "i" (__NR_wait4), "0" (WAIT_ANY), "c" (status), "d" (0),

                  "S" (0));

  return res;

}

EOF

oracle@boracle $

```

Pre-load the library

```

oracle@boracle $ export LD_PRELOAD=$HOME/libcwait.so

```

Now you can run runInstaller to start with your Oracle installation. The LD_ASSUME_KERNEL line was not needed in my case (running 2.6.9 kernel).

BTW, you may want to consider putting the LD_PRELOAD in your .profile since the Oracle Enterprise Manager also runs into  this __libc_wait error.

G

sys-kernel/ac-sources  2.6.9-ac7

sys-devel/gcc              3.3.4

sys-libs/glibc               2.3.4

sys-libs/lib-compat       1.4

Oracle 9.2.0.4.0 (used original diskset)

Oracle patch after install of 9iR2: 9.2.0.5.0

dev-db/tora 1.3.14.1-r2

 *redan31 wrote:*   

> Hello everyone,
> 
>  Sorry to jump into this forum but as a desperate newbie, I do have some problems in installing Oracle 9.2 in my Gentoo system (up to date). Did anybody had the following problem:
> 
> Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2004-10-26_01-26-41PM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future
> ...

 Last edited by graadz on Sun Nov 14, 2004 5:35 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## graadz

The "Administrator" install of the Oracle 9 client installation requires 920 MB. Runtime only installation requires 288MB.

BTW, if you plan to install tora, please be sure you install the Oracle Call Interface package as well (Does not automatically happen if you choose for client install).

G

sys-kernel/ac-sources 2.6.9-ac7

sys-devel/gcc 3.3.4

sys-libs/glibc 2.3.4

sys-libs/lib-compat 1.4

Oracle 9.2.0.4.0 (used original diskset)

Oracle patch after install of 9iR2: 9.2.0.5.0

dev-db/tora     1.3.14.1-r2

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> could some of you tell how much space do I need to install just the client on my gentoo
> 
> Thanks to all.
> ...

 

----------

## jmarcus

I know this was mentioned before but when I run the install I get this error, how do I resolve it?

oracle@orabuild Disk1 $  ./runInstaller -n 1 -ignoreSysPrereqs

oracle@orabuild Disk1 $ Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2005-01-05_11-15-29PM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Unable to load native library: /tmp/OraInstall2005-01-05_11-15-29PM/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so: symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

I began to follow the recommendation of changing the glibc version but got this error, this could be the core of my problem:

orabuild / # ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.2-r12.ebuild compile

orabuild / # ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild qmerge

!!! doebuild: /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r3.ebuild not found for qmerge

orabuild / # ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r12.ebuild qmerge

!!! doebuild: /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r12.ebuild not found for qmerge

orabuild / # ebuild /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.2-r12.ebuild  qmerge

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-2.3.2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-2.3.2-branch-update-20031115.patch.bz2

!!! mydo=qmerge, but install phase hasn't been ran

orabuild / #

----------

## jmarcus

I didn't see page 2 so if my post is frustating, give me a minute while I finish reading.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## sheveron

Hi all!

I'm using Gentoo 2005.0 with glibc 2.3.4.20041102-r1.

When i try to run intaller of Oracle 9.2.0.1 it tells me that there is some problem in JRE.

It problem has been solved.

Now, there is another problem.

When i push the Install button,

Oracle intaller just take 1 minute and show first sreen of intaller...

Installation has not been finished!

Have you got this problem? Help, please

----------

